# Bottom plowing with MTD hydro



## 1adamb (Mar 27, 2011)

Okay, been lurching for some time, but wanted to post today. I have a 22 hp kohler MTD with hydro transmission and ag tires. Installed a sleeve hitch and bought a brinley bottom plow and brinley disc. 

Was dissapointed with the plowing... maybe shouldn't try with hydrostatic trans? Anyhow, woudn't even get the plow couple inches and the trans would just stop the tractor... installed new belt too.

Do you need a geared tranny to bottom plow?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Are you saying that the rear wheels just stopped turning? If they were on soil or grass, they should have at least spun until gripped something solid. How old is your tractor? Is there a bypass valve with an adjustment for the hydrostatic drive, or a filter that maybe plugged? Bye


----------



## 1adamb (Mar 27, 2011)

It's a 1997 MTD. Instructions say no maintenance can be done to trans, it is sealed and doesn't even have a refill.

Yeah, the tractor just stops, neither wheel spins. Like I said, I even changed the belt... maybe the tranny is on the way out?




BelarusBulldog said:


> Are you saying that the rear wheels just stopped turning? If they were on soil or grass, they should have at least spun until gripped something solid. How old is your tractor? Is there a bypass valve with an adjustment for the hydrostatic drive, or a filter that maybe plugged? Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

1adamb said:


> It's a 1997 MTD. Instructions say no maintenance can be done to trans, it is sealed and doesn't even have a refill.
> 
> Yeah, the tractor just stops, neither wheel spins. Like I said, I even changed the belt... maybe the tranny is on the way out?


Is there any sign of an oil leak around the rear end of the tractor or transmission? Thinking it maybe low on fluid, and somewhere there has to be a fill pipe, cause how did they fill it at the factory? Bye


----------



## 1adamb (Mar 27, 2011)

below is the manual for my tractor... page 20 is the trans. I see a filter...


----------



## 1adamb (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll try again tomorrow, I see in the directions that the slower I have it set, the more torque. I've been trying to just blast thru... maybe I'll try it slow...


----------



## 1adamb (Mar 27, 2011)

And yeah, I see a plug (I assume it's a filler plug) What would I fill tranny with, ATF?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

1adamb said:


> below is the manual for my tractor... page 20 is the trans. I see a filter...


BINGO ! #55 Now you have to find out how much fluid is in this unit. There must be an over flow hole somewhere to let the factory guys know how far to fill. You must find this out first before taking apart the unit, or you'll not know how much to add back in.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

1adamb said:


> And yeah, I see a plug (I assume it's a filler plug) What would I fill tranny with, ATF?


Not sure, can you tell what's in there now? ATF sounds good, but keep checking the manual.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

1adamb said:


> And yeah, I see a plug (I assume it's a filler plug) What would I fill tranny with, ATF?


NO ! At the bottom of page 20, it says 97 ----- 20w50 oil


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Oil = .91 Gallon listed in parts break down under #97 Hope this helps. Bye


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hydros also are known for not liking heat either - id check the fan on the trans and id also check the drive belt - if it slips too much it wont move either.

Make sure when the trans fluid is changed all the air is bled out - hydros dont like air bound systems either.


----------



## 1adamb (Mar 27, 2011)

Dags, thanks guys. Yeah I checked the fan when I changed the drive belt... looks good. All the pulleys look good, I changed a couple of idler pulleys but that was for the deck. It did seem to get worse the longer I used it, so I'm guessing the fluid was getting hot. I also thought about spraying some belt dressing on there to help with slippage (just in case). Anyhow, it's raining today, will jack the tractor up and crawl under and start looking at stuff.


----------



## 1adamb (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm eventually going to get a small kubota or John Deere with a 3 point and diesel engine and just use this MTD for cutting grass; but I figured with the 22 hp motor and agriculture tires it could handle the bottom plowing and discing. I think my next tractor will be shaft driven and geared.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

I think there were clues to the cause of the issue. These are MTD and non-serviceable trans. Both are saying low end components, not intended for heavy loads. The plow is placing an excessive load on the trans and the over-pressure value(s) are opening up to prevent any permanent damage.

HST are fine for heavy loads *IF* spec'd to handle heavy loads. My old Bolens can handle a plow and it's 40 yrs old but then it's not an entry level lawn tractor. Hydro and rear end can handle the load, case is cast iron not die cast aluminum. Same for my Cub.


----------



## 1adamb (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks... I actually just found a new old stock tiller attachment for the rear. Comes with the PTO to drive it. So, I of course purchased that and will mess with the transmission. I was actually thinking the top plug is where you fill the transmission and when it gets to that point it is full. I would assume that they would have made the trans more heavy duty if they have all sorts of attachments for the tractor. I attached the set up manual... check out page 23, lists bottom plows and blades, tillers etc.


----------

